# Hippo/blue tank ripping and eating zoas



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

It was my baby , but now this sucker is the biggest fish in the tank and always hungry. I simple can not feed it enough without overfeeding whole tank.
I tried to put dry weed in the tank, but in order to push him eating I should stop all power heads for hours. I cut this weed on the small pieces and feed it together with pellets or shrimps, but in an hour he is hungry again. I would catch and sell him, but I will brake all SPS in the process.
Any suggestions please?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I know it sounds crazy but you could always drain the tank into another holding tank and that would force him to not be able to move...

Don't know how well it would work but who knows


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

since he is so hungry, maybe use a trap?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I know it sounds crazy but you could always drain the tank into another holding tank and that would force him to not be able to move...
> 
> Don't know how well it would work but who knows


It is not crazy, it is impossible. 125G 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

use nori and trap. It was work to me all the time.
I caught my blue, yellow and all my fish.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

talon said:


> use nori and trap. It was work to me all the time.
> I caught my blue, yellow and all my fish.


what trap it should be. Can I get in BA?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> It was my baby , but now this sucker is the biggest fish in the tank and always hungry. I simple can not feed it enough without overfeeding whole tank.
> I tried to put dry weed in the tank, but in order to push him eating I should stop all power heads for hours. I cut this weed on the small pieces and feed it together with pellets or shrimps, but in an hour he is hungry again. I would catch and sell him, but I will brake all SPS in the process.
> Any suggestions please?


Dude, you should smoke the weed yourself next time, what a waste...

Can you put seaweed/nori on a clip on the side of the tank? This works for a lot of people... Tangs are primarily vegetarian in the wild, and travel a wide range to find their food. Tangs in the aquarium will readily eat mysis and other meaty foods, but its not really good for them to live on it, they need their greens. Maybe if you can find a way to get your tang back on eating veggies, he will lose his appetite for the corals.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Dude, you should smoke the weed yourself next time, what a waste...
> 
> Can you put seaweed/nori on a clip on the side of the tank? This works for a lot of people... Tangs are primarily vegetarian in the wild, and travel a wide range to find their food. Tangs in the aquarium will readily eat mysis and other meaty foods, but its not really good for them to live on it, they need their greens. Maybe if you can find a way to get your tang back on eating veggies, he will lose his appetite for the corals.


Good idea about weed. Did in Russia long time ago and wanted to fly from the 12 floor  assuming that i am a bird. No weed anymore.

I tried to attach it with the clip, but fish are scared from it's movement. I should stop power heads for hours and I am not sure that it is good idea

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The fish are just scared of something new in the tank. A few days of having a Nori clip in there will probably have them eating from it. 

Also, get the more natural nori, not the stuff that is shredded up into bits and then pressed into sheets. That stuff will come apart and fly around the tank after a while. The more natural stuff is in larger leaf like peices that don't really fall apart, and last many hours or a day in the tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Will said:


> Also, get the more natural nori, not the stuff that is shredded up into bits and then pressed into sheets. That stuff will come apart and fly around the tank after a while. The more natural stuff is in larger leaf like peices that don't really fall apart, and last many hours or a day in the tank.


That is what I have. They eat it good when I cut it to the pieces and wet it in the garlic, but not on the clip.

can you recommend please "more natural nori"

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

You should clip a seaweed every time you feed. I just clip a seaweed inside a clear acrylic box on the water surface, place a eggcrate near entrance ready to shut a exit when the tang go inside. Keep the box in the tank a couple day, they will go inside to eat after they feel comfortable. And don't feed a fish couple day before you trap him. I did caught 2 tangs at the same time before. Your blue tang is not hungry, who is naughty only. My blue tang love to dip a leather, pick up a frag throw out everywhere. At last I caught it out and bought another one.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

sig said:


> That is what I have. They eat it good when I cut it to the pieces and wet it in the garlic, but not on the clip.
> 
> can you recommend please "more natural nori"


I don't remember a brand name for you, but you want "Whole leaf dried Nori" and not sushi nori, or aquarium brands that use sushi nori.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you guys. Will work on it. I think it will be the best to get this bastard out.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

that explains it all, you're surprised that after giving the weed he's hungry? 

if anything itll slow this bastard of yours down n put him in to hibernation

hav u tried using 2 nets at the same time? closing in like a clamp?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> that explains it all, you're surprised that after giving the weed he's hungry?
> 
> if anything itll slow this bastard of yours down n put him in to hibernation
> 
> hav u tried using 2 nets at the same time? closing in like a clamp?


No. I did not. Look like you never tried to catch marine fish in tank full of corals, or even without. I hope you will never need it 

One member here attempts to get his wrasse for several months and it does not work

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

sig said:


> No. I did not. Look like you never tried to catch marine fish in tank full of corals, or even without. I hope you will never need it
> 
> One member here attempts to get his wrasse for several months and it does not work


Yeah LOL there's a dude on YouTube who finally caught his wrasse with a specially built acrylic trap... took him weeks of trying.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

oh man that would suck, a longing battle for months... the wrasse must be laughing at the guy each time lol.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> oh man that would suck, a longing battle for months... the wrasse must be laughing at the guy each time lol.


I think that's what you call a pain in the wrasse


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Have you try feeding him lettuce?...I always catch my fish putting 2 nets on the tank for few days till he gets use to it and when you feed get it!!!, I know it sounds easy but it always works for me
Love the sense of humor keep it up even when your tank is not doing good


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I should drag him with the Russian Vodka. This guy rips your frags 

The problem with catching this guy that my tank has much more LR than yours or Talon (what I see on his images last time). In 120G I have around 200Lbs of LR. I even can not move big fish net there.
I tried small clear plastic tank, but this bustard not coming even close after 5 days.

I can try fishing hug, but will leave for now as is

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

hey sig, did you work in contractor work? someone came into my house who had a 110 gal and was looking at my 10 gal.. just trying to see who it is


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

if you start getting desperate you could always try a rod and reel lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it was not me. I avoid downtown as much as I can

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

